# Tapatalk



## Stroodlepuff (27/9/14)

Just a quick one  if anyone is having issues with Tapatalk just update. I couldn't get one with Tapatalk yesterday or today and I did the update and now it's 100%


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

I'm having an issue and there is no update available. I can't select and quote a thread to reply. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (27/9/14)

uninstall and reinstall


----------



## Marzuq (27/9/14)

Will do and report back 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (27/9/14)

No issues my side. It's all buttery smooth


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

Update came through yesterday morning and all smooth sailing. Like the new orange color scheme.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/9/14)

okay, i'm attempting the uninstall and re-install now


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

Did the uninstall and reinstall thingie but still not working

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (29/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Did the uninstall and reinstall thingie but still not working


yip me too


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

I now went and delited ecigssa for my tapatalk and now it doesnt want to find it to put it back on it again


----------



## Yiannaki (29/9/14)

I have the latest version on both my tablet and phone and both are not working

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/9/14)

Ecigssa is now not even present on tapatalk. Search brings up nothing. Following the link on top of the mobile ecigssa site also says forum not available on tapatalk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

ye, this tapatalk is killing me 

I'm on an iphone, and its constantly asking me for a password, i don't have one, because i set up my account with Facebook.


----------



## johan (29/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ye, this tapatalk is killing me
> 
> I'm on an iphone, and its constantly asking me for a password, i don't have one, because i set up my account with Facebook.


 
ecigssa Is fooked on Tapatalk for the time being, will be fixed, just when I don't know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (29/9/14)

sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (29/9/14)

Forum mods must shout if they need coding assistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/9/14)

I have messaged tapatalk requesting support. Please stand-by

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki (29/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have messaged tapatalk requesting support. Please stand-by


 
Awesome  Thank you @Gizmo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gonzales (2/10/14)

Testing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (2/10/14)

Im back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

Gonzales said:


> Im back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most welcome back.....


----------



## Gonzales (2/10/14)

Thanks Gizmo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (2/10/14)

Thanks @Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/10/14)

Yay we back. Good job @Gizmo


----------



## Gonzales (2/10/14)

Andre Whats up with the REOS site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

Gonzales said:


> Andre Whats up with the REOS site?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Working on it to enable new payment method. Paypal won't accommodate them anymore. Should have been up today, but apparently Rob's mother is in hospital - so there has been a delay.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

